# Noisy Nigerian Yearlings



## eellegant (Aug 27, 2009)

My two Nigerian Dwarfs sisters will be a year on Christmas. They were dam raised but are VERY friendly. As of late, they stand on the stumps by the fence and bleat and bleat until I go out and say hello. Even when they have ample fresh hay and water. When I leave their presence they continue on as if they want me with them all of the time. What did I do wrong? My other doeling who is not very friendly doesn't make as peep, nor does the dam of "the yellers." Is this a heat cycle? If they are bred could it possibly stop? My husband can't stand the noise and I feel as if I'm being accosted whenever I step out of the door. I love them very much as do my two daughters but this feels very unsustainable. Any thoughts, please???


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They have you trained!!! They know that the more they cry, you'll go out to them.....and they have succeeded! Just like unwanted behavior in 2 legged kids, they get attention for doing it, ignore them, it's not going to happen overnight but may take a few days.
My Teddy was a screamer too...really screachy and obnoxious every time he saw me, I swear he was calling my name, thats how bad it was. I knew he was fine, plenty to eat, fresh water and he is healthy. I ignored him when he cried but gave lots of attention after feeding times. He eventually stopped the hollering. It bothered me more than my DH though.
Also, if it's really cold where you are and if anything like me, I don't spend as much time with them because of the cold, they may be missing all that extra attention.
Heats are another culprit, the hollering will begin and end within 2-3 days, I have my Heidi that screams like she's being skinned alive when she's in heat...thankfully she's a quiet and loveable little furball after 2 days of this.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I thought for sure they were previous bottle babies--they are usually loud & obnoxious. I agree with Liz---sounds like the goats have you trained  
How long have they been doing this now? It could possibly be a heat cycle. Definately don't give them any treats or anything to encourage the situation.


----------



## eellegant (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughts! I think you both are right, I have not been going to them except for feeding and they seem much better since Friday. Phew!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks for the thoughts! I think you both are right


 I think so too.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------

